# Uninstall of PC-cillin Internet Security disabled Internet connection



## leenga (Feb 24, 2010)

johnwill said:


> This will probably do the job.
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> ...


The Vista equivalent of the old winsock repair in XP:

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connect*

Well, we're aware of the Vista/Win7 stack repair, but we were fixing an XP machine here. :wink:


----------



## leenga (Feb 24, 2010)

*Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connect*

sorry, i didn't finish my thought

i added the Vista repair because I'm having the same issues and I have a vista machine.

Unfortunately, the repair didn't fix the problem for me, my internet is still down and I checked tcpip.sys file seems to be okay on my machine.

I don't know what else to try??

Network Diagnostics shows the network adapter "Local Area Connection" is not correctly configured to use the IP protocol
-The network adapter is experiencing driver or hardware related issues.
-Make sure your Internet Protocol Bindings are correct (which they are)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Although it appears that you are having similar issue from a very old Thread, I have created your very own Thread. Please explain in detail the issue that you're experiencing. We'll be glad to assist you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried to uninstall/reinstall your network adapter from Device Manager.

Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Network Adapter and choose Uninstall. To reinstall, right click anywhere on any Device, then choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.

Please post update.


----------

